# Gay Men’s Views and Experiences of Surrogacy - Can you help with this research?



## wendyNorton (Sep 17, 2013)

Gay Men's Views and Experiences of Surrogacy to Achieve Parenthood

VOLUNTEERS WANTED! CAN YOU HELP?

Who is carrying out this research?

My name is Wendy Norton and I am a Senior Lecturer in the School of Nursing & Midwifery at De Montfort University in Leicester, where I am also undertaking a PhD entitled "An exploratory study of gay men seeking surrogacy to achieve parenthood". I worked as an infertility nurse specialist for 14 years before moving into academia, and my research interest is in providing equitable services, information and support for all client groups seeking fertility services. Please see http://surrogacyresearch.our.dmu.ac.uk to find out more about my research.

Why is this research being carried out?

Very little is currently known about gay men's experiences and perceptions of using surrogacy to become parents. The information I get from the research interviews will be used to try to improve our understanding of gay men's needs in relation to the surrogacy process and may help to improve the support that they receive.

I would like to talk to gay men who have either: 
•	used surrogacy to achieve a family;
•	are currently considering surrogacy;
•	have considered surrogacy but have decided not to pursue this option.

The interview can take place at a time and place convenient for you and should take less than 90 minutes. The findings from the research will be anonymised and your identity and involvement in the research will not be disclosed.

If you are interested in taking part in this research, or would like further information, please contact me on 0116 2013810 or at [email protected] .
Please feel free to pass this information onto anyone you think may be interested in this study.

Many thanks 
Wendy Norton


----------

